# Solder



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi People,

Does anyone know if solder can go bad or lose its ability to solder properly?
I have some old Solder and it is not behaving like I think it should. Will not stick 
to the point of a solder iron tip. The tip is brand new.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

What iron are you using? Have you tried tinning the tip? 

What kind of solder is it? When you say old, just how old? 

A new roll of solder at Radio Shack is pretty inexpensive. Usually, I stick with silver based solder because it doesn't oxidize over time. That and I do a lot of work with audio amplifiers, and have mostly silver based on hand.

Yeah, lots of questions.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Solder and a hot tip is not gonna work properly; solder needs FLUX to work and flow properly. The flux helps clean the joint and prevent re-oxidation. Use a resin-based flux, not an acid based, for electrical work. The solder itself doesn't go bad, but if it sits a long time the surface can oxidize. You can remove this by drawing it across some sandpaper or a scotchbrite pad to help the flux do its job. Remember that you aren't trying to melt the solder onto the joint, you need the joint hot enough to melt the solder.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm using a Hobbico iron 60W. and I can't tin the tip the solder I have will not stick to it. I think I bought it at radioshack probably 8 years ago.
Thats why I asked the question about it going bad. I have ordered some fresh solder.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

As Jesteck said - make sure you're using rosin core solder. Maybe the solder is bad, but cleaning up the oxidation should do the trick. I know I have some solder at least that old that I'm using without any problems. Hmmmm.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Might be time to get a solder station. I almost got a Miller but then a friend turned me on to Tenma. Got a digital station with 3 temp presets or any temp you want for $40. The tip it came with wasn't the best but I got a pack of replacement tips and they work perfectly. It's an absolute dream to use a good soldering iron after years of struggling with the rat shack ones, and I have like 3 of those in a drawer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The rosin goes bad after some time, don't know how long it takes. As far as Silver based solder, it's VERY expensive compared to 63/37 solder, so I only use it when necessary.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Silver is definitely a lot more expensive. If I didn't have it on hand I'd probably stick with 63/37.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

If there is any blackish oxidation on the tip, it needs to be cleaned first before attempting to tin the tip.


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

My soldering iron stand has a sponge on it. When you wipe the tip on the wet sponge it cleans the tip very well.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

feldon30 said:


> Might be time to get a solder station. I almost got a Miller but then a friend turned me on to Tenma. Got a digital station with 3 temp presets or any temp you want for $40. The tip it came with wasn't the best but I got a pack of replacement tips and they work perfectly. It's an absolute dream to use a good soldering iron after years of struggling with the rat shack ones, and I have like 3 of those in a drawer.


If you can swing the $$.....the Hakko FX888-23BY is a SUPER soldering station!!
Variable temp, good variety of tips...and made to LAST!!
Again...a tad on the pricey side....but, IMHO, well worth it!
With proper care, it SHOULD last a LIFETIME!!:thumbsup:

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Hakko, and I picked up an extra handle. I keep a broad tip in one and a fine tip in the other one. That allows me to do quick changes without singeing my fingers. 

I also picked up the Hakko FG-100 calibrator. It's normally a pricy little beast as well, but I found the real thing on eBay for $22! Techni-Tool has it for $230!!!

Here is a real Hakko FG-100 even cheaper than I found it! I'm not sure what the deal is, but when I got mine, it was the real deal, made in Japan and with the real instruction sheet and all. 

If you do any delicate soldering, having the tip calibrated to the real temperature is a very useful thing.


----------

